# English taught degree / courses



## condorian

Hello,

I would like to know if there are such colleges or universities or trade schools which offer courses taught in English. Preferably around the Darmstad-Frankfurt area.

Thanks
c


----------



## James3214

There are an increasing number of English speaking courses available in Germany, mainly Berlin, Hamburg, Munich and Cologne.

We did discuss it on here a while ago but I can't find the thread anymore! Anyway, in the meantime take a look at :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...72729-germany-tops-list-foreign-students.html

Deutsches Studentenwerk - Information for international Students: Home

DAAD - International Programmes in Germany 2011


----------



## condorian

Thanks



James3214 said:


> There are an increasing number of English speaking courses available in Germany, mainly Berlin, Hamburg, Munich and Cologne.
> 
> We did discuss it on here a while ago but I can't find the thread anymore! Anyway, in the meantime take a look at :
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...72729-germany-tops-list-foreign-students.html
> 
> Deutsches Studentenwerk - Information for international Students: Home
> 
> DAAD - International Programmes in Germany 2011


----------

